# New style Corado 100d Schematic



## texman33 (May 22, 2006)

Lost my box that went with my reel. Can't locate a schematic for this reel on the shimano website. Could you help me out. I have this baby torn down and need to order a couple parts.
Thanks,


----------



## lepaul37 (Jun 27, 2004)

i think you can go to shimano website to get the schematic.


----------



## texman33 (May 22, 2006)

I couldn't locate it. Just the older models.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

go by academy and they should be able to help you out


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

that is kinda weird how they don't have the schematics for the new curados. I can't find anywhere on the web that has them


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

I have the 100D schematic in PDF. I can't attach it on a post, but if you send me your e-mail addy, I'll send it to you ASAP.

[email protected]


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

try www.southwwesternparts.com should be able to get it from there


----------



## Jeepmanmike (Aug 17, 2005)

They are there, you just have too look a little. .... http://fish.shimano.com/catalog/fish/products/category.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036590&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395181270&bmUID=1188701139369


----------



## lepaul37 (Jun 27, 2004)

try this one

http://fish.shimano.com/catalog/fish/products/group_detail.jsp?JSESSIONID=Gj4Br0xyTTqxCfvHwxGYZzxDp4pWwPQJhRZd0C8DKRgMpFqsbQpT!1984402971&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036641&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395181270&bmUID=1189312642048


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

those links aren't the correct schematic though


----------



## texman33 (May 22, 2006)

I appreciate the help. Benny sent me a copy. I guess I was looking in the wrong place.
Thanks,


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

no problemo...I couldnt find it on Shimano's public site either. I had to go through the site I use for customer orders. 

If anyone else needs the 100D schematic, let me know...I'm sure Dan (Bantam1) will make sure it gets on the public site when he gets back.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Those are the right links. 
The first one wants you to select your reel.
http://fish.shimano.com/catalog/fish/products/category.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036590&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395181270&bmUID=1189349775943
Once you have selected your reel scroll down to the bottom of the page and under Technical Documents select the schematic for the specific model you're looking for.

Southwestern Parts and Mike's doesn't have the newer schematics yet but they are still a great source for the older ones.


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

All I know is I really love my Curado 101D, it's the best reel I've ever had.


----------

